# Nets (naturally Extracted Tobaccos)



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Seeing that juices like HHV and Nicoticket are all the rave because of the NET ingredients I decided to look into this but before I go any further I have a question.

The fact that it is extracted from real tobacco does that not mean it carries over of all the risks and chemicals associated with real tobacco? Surely it is not only the flavour that seeps into your base liquid? What about all the other hazardous toxins found in ciggarettes? 

Are these not maybe the juices that are giving ecigs a bad name as they are possibly the cause for all those supposed "carcinogens" found in recent "studies"?

Safe or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/5/14)

thats a very good question @RezaD 

im also keen on the answer from our experienced guys


----------



## annemarievdh (6/5/14)

Excellent question!


----------



## shabbar (6/5/14)

id also like to know ?


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

Anything extracted from tobacco might have tobacco specific nitrosamines (TSNAs) - some nicotine in e-liquid also has these (Mysomines), but it is truly trace amounts.

Consider that their are various smoking cessation products approved by everyone and his dog that also contain TSNA's

Some more info
http://tobaccoanalysis.blogspot.com/2009/07/comparison.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/5/14)

There can be trace carcinogens known as Tobacco Specific Nitrosamines (TSNA's)


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

I think @RevnLucky7 should chime in here, seems he is quite clued up on this subject

OOPS too late!


----------



## annemarievdh (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> Anything extracted from tobacco might have tobacco specific nitrosamines (TSNAs) - some nicotine in e-liquid also has these (Mysomines), but it is truly trace amounts.
> 
> Consider that their are various smoking cessation products approved by everyone and his dog that also contain TSNA's
> 
> ...



Thank you @Derick


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/5/14)

Beat me to it 
Whenever you have a real tobacco juice, it is likely to contain some amount of TSNA's
These TSNA'a is what gives off that realistic flavor.

It's true to say that by using e-cigs we are aiming to reduce the risk versus smoking tobacco, but there is still a risk.

But let me pose another question.
Do you really know what's in the liquid you've been vaping over the last year or so?
I don't think many people realize that many flavorants out there are not safe for inhalation. Are all e-liquid manufactures and mix masters ensuring that their products are indeed safe? That the nicotine they are supplied with is indeed what it says on the label? That the "labs" they are mixing in aren't in fact kitchens and dinner tables their kids just ate on an hour ago?

Yet we buy these products, stick them in our tanks and vape away without second thought in an effort to safe a little bit of money. Who's afraid of a few TSNA's?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you @Derick


Pleasure

here's a little extract from that article

_As these data show, the level of tobacco-specific nitrosamines present in electronic cigarettes is at the trace level. It is measurable in parts per trillion (nanograms per gram). It is comparable to the nitrosamine levels in nicotine replacement products which are approved by the FDA. 
_
So you might add another few parts per trillion when you use NET's, but I suspect if you drive behind a diesel truck on the highway you probably get more carcinogens in: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_exhaust

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/5/14)

love the replies, thanks guys

@RezaD order them juices


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

In essence, looking at what the 2 learned gentlemen above say, I think we inhale more dangerous air polutants in Gauteng than what are in e-liquids, tobaccos as well as other flavours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

Yep, it boils down again to a previous post of mine in another thread - yep you can avoid TSNA's completely by vaping flavour free juice with no nicotine.

But then you might as well cut out salt, coke, coffee, red meat, alcohol and about a million other products that we consume daily, all of them not 100% healthy and many of them containing trace amounts of carcinogens.

But then life would be no fun at all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> Pleasure
> 
> here's a little extract from that article
> 
> ...



That is true, driving behind a truck definitely makes me feel sick. E-cigs and e-juices will be under question for a while and I just want the correct answers.


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> That is true, driving behind a truck definitely makes me feel sick. E-cigs and e-juices will be under question for a while and I just want the correct answers.


Truthfully, for me the biggest unknown at the moment is not the PG/VG or Nicotine, but the flavourants - except with a few exceptions, no chemicals in the flavourings have been studied when it comes to inhalation.

I believe more chemicals will be found in these flavourants that could cause issues (like Diacetyl), but once again, we will be talking about trace amounts - besides, how bad can it be if I feel this much better after I switched to vaping?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/5/14)

This is the stick of it...



Derick said:


> ...besides, how bad can it be if I feel this much better after I switched to vaping?



Join the IM'PROOF movement here: http://www.improofmovement.com/



I will finish off with this and pardon losing my professionalism:

but FCUK our government for regulating e-liquid under the Tobacco and related substances act and classifying it as a schedule 2/3 drug that can only be sold by a pharmacist. If these products are related, then I'm a pharmacist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> Pleasure
> 
> here's a little extract from that article
> 
> ...



Great analogy, I was going to also mention trace elements which are statistically irrelevant, hell lets put any random food or drink item under a microscope and you will find many of these same trace elements. 

But don't believe anything I say, best to do your own research.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> This is the stick of it...
> 
> 
> 
> Join the IM'PROOF movement here: http://www.improofmovement.com/




Awesome vid man, very inspirational indeed.


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

Alex said:


> Great analogy, I was going to also mention trace elements which are statistically irrelevant, hell lets put any random food or drink item under a microscope and you will find many of these same trace elements.
> 
> But don't believe anything I say, best to do your own research.



Yep, there are trace amounts of mysomines in peanuts and hazelnuts
http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jf9801419?journalCode=jafcau

And I definitely agree - do your own research, make up your own mind - posts in an e-cig forum is obviously going to be pro e-cigs


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Thanks for all the replies.......much appreciated - all of you who have responded.

If @johan says it's fine.....I'll go with it!!! He's already got me into all other kinds of trouble.....let's not stop him now....

Obviously the next question is............... where do I find quality tobacco leaves............. I used to smoke 20 Winston Red analogs a day.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks for all the replies.......much appreciated - all of you who have responded.
> 
> If @johan says it's fine.....I'll go with it!!! He's already got me into all other kinds of trouble.....let's not stop him now....
> 
> Obviously the next question is............... where do I find quality tobacco leaves............. I used to smoke 20 Winston Red analogs a day.....


By the time you have found some tobacco leaves they have probably already been treated with thousands of chemicals - just grow your own


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/5/14)

20 Winston Red's?
I'd say try extracting from a two week old pair of socks. Should be close enough

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> By the time you have found some tobacco leaves they have probably already been treated with thousands of chemicals - just grow your own



OK...... so where do I find the seeds/seedlings and no wacky weed please...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/5/14)

Oh and if you think customs are tough on us now, try bringing in crates of tobacco leaves. 
Write parsley on the waybill and declaration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> 20 Winston Red's?
> I'd say try extracting from a two week old pair of socks. Should be close enough



I guess a two week old pair of socks could give you a kick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

@RezaD I was a 2 pack of Winston Reds a day guy.??


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> OK...... so where do I find the seeds/seedlings and no wacky weed please...


Here you go
http://www.onlinetobaccoseedstore.com/

and to extract the nicotine
http://www.thescienceforum.com/biology/26963-nicotine-extration-home.html

EDIT: just don't blame me when you die from some or other tobacco plant disease

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> Here you go
> http://www.onlinetobaccoseedstore.com/
> 
> and to extract the nicotine
> ...



You're not just a certified retailer......you are a certified saint! Thanks!


----------



## annemarievdh (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> Here you go
> http://www.onlinetobaccoseedstore.com/
> 
> and to extract the nicotine
> ...



Wow @Derick, what ells do you have links to ???


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> You're not just a certified retailer......you are a certified saint! Thanks!


haha - a new hobby is born every day - if you search ECF I think there is a whole group of guys doing extraction of nicotine from various plants (tomato also contains nicotine)


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow @Derick, what ells do you have links to ???


haha - I'm one of those people that research everything to death before i get into it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Alex said:


> @RezaD I was a 2 pack of Winston Reds a day guy.??



I am not worthy! You are twice the man I am!!!

For me it gave the right kick......Rothmans Mild, Stuyvesant Mild.....any mild did not do it for me..... I is a cowboy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> I am not worthy! You are twice the man I am!!!
> 
> For me it gave the right kick......Rothmans Mild, Stuyvesant Mild.....any mild did not do it for me..... I is a cowboy!


My dad smoked 40 Gunston plain (no filter) a day - luckily he quit like 20 years ago


----------



## ET (6/5/14)

plus most of the bad stuff in tobacco stinkies is stuff they add to the tobacco


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

denizenx said:


> plus most of the bad stuff in tobacco stinkies is stuff they add to the tobacco


Most, (around 2000 chemicals) but another 2000 or so is created during combustion - heat + chemicals = more and more chemicals

Around 100 or so in a cig is carcinogenic - not to mention how the tar (added to make it burn easier/longer/more steady) messed with your lungs


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> My dad smoked 40 Gunston plain (no filter) a day - luckily he quit like 20 years ago



Holy smoke!!!!!!!! 

Nou dit wil gedoen wees!!! So tell me..... did he cough like a cannon?????????

If I smoked 40 Gunston plain in a day......I would have quit smoking the very next day....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Holy smoke!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nou dit wil gedoen wees!!! So tell me..... did he cough like a cannon?????????
> 
> If I smoked 40 Gunston plain in a day......I would have quit smoking the very next day....


Heh, he started to - but he was around 30 when he quit, so still plenty of time - not like me - I'm 44 and only quit like 6 months ago


----------



## eviltoy (6/5/14)

Try getting pipe tobacco. I actually have some awesome pipe tobacco (pipe smoker). If you like HHV huntsman then get a nice virginia tobacco and try to extract from that. Samuel Gawith best brown flake is a very nice virgina flake that I think would work well


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

eviltoy said:


> Try getting pipe tobacco. I actually have some awesome pipe tobacco (pipe smoker). If you like HHV huntsman then get a nice virginia tobacco and try to extract from that. Samuel Gawith best brown flake is a very nice virgina flake that I think would work well



So what about the ones they sell in the tobacconists shops? They have like premixed with vanilla, chocolate, cherry etc??? Do those also have all those nasty chemicals already added?

Or maybe we are so used to unsafely chemically altered tobaccos found in normal stinkies that REAL tobaco tastes weird to us?


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> So what about the ones they sell in the tobacconists shops? They have like premixed with vanilla, chocolate, cherry etc??? Do those also have all those nasty chemicals already added?
> 
> Or maybe we are so used to unsafely chemically altered tobaccos found in normal stinkies that REAL tobaco tastes weird to us?


Pretty much any comercially available tobacco, pipe or otherwise, will already have chemicals added to preserve the tobacco, keep insects away, add flavour, taste etc. etc.


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Th


Derick said:


> Pretty much any comercially available tobacco, pipe or otherwise, will already have chemicals added to preserve the tobacco, keep insects away, add flavour, taste etc. etc.



Thought as much....

It's just the thought of extracting flavour from sweet vanilla pipe tobacco makes my mouth water!!!????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/5/14)

i used to smoke stuyvesant filter

i used to love the skop it gave me first thing in the morning LOL


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i used to smoke stuyvesant filter
> 
> i used to love the skop it gave me first thing in the morning LOL


I still miss that skop in the mornings - but for that I have some 24mg


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> I still miss that skop in the mornings - but for that I have some 24mg



I'm missing it right now........that's why I am misbehaving......can't control myself!!!

So I just whipped out the dripper and going 18mg right away!!!!! Net more het ek "lektiet verdriet"......or in English .....Sore Throat Syndrome.....eish!!!????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> I'm missing it right now........that's why I am misbehaving......can't control myself!!!
> 
> So I just whipped out the dripper and going 18mg right away!!!!! Net more het ek "lektiet verdriet"......or in English .....Sore Throat Syndrome.....eish!!!????


For those times, here's what I do
take your favourite flavour
chain vape inhaling every puff until the safety switch (10 seconds on most devices) cuts in
let go of the button and repeat
repeat until you get dizzy and a bit queasy - so basically nicotine overload
then go lie down a bit and craving will be gone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> For those times, here's what I do
> take your favourite flavour
> chain vape inhaling every puff until the safety switch (10 seconds on most devices) cuts in
> let go of the button and repeat
> ...



You know what...... I'm gonna try it..... let you know the outcome!!!????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

I smell a Silver coming

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

So @Derick ...... I like the idea of extracting flavour from a sweet pipe mix with vanilla from one of them tobacconist shops...... would you try it? It could end being really tasty? Or do you consider it too risky?


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

johan said:


> I smell a Silver coming


Sometimes pulling a silver is all that keeps the stinkies away

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

johan said:


> I smell a Silver coming



Damned right you are..... I'll give it horns until either my legs or my throat gives in...... then i might just lie down.... a lot!!!!????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> So @Derick ...... I like the idea of extracting flavour from a sweet pipe mix with vanilla from one of them tobacconist shops...... would you try it? It could end being really tasty? Or do you consider it too risky?



Too risky is a very subjective term 
I smoked PAD Marlboro for 25 years - now that was risky
Thing is, you don't really know what is in that tobacco - but then again, we didn't really care when we were smoking - so totally up to you man


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> Too risky is a very subjective term
> I smoked PAD Marlboro for 25 years - now that was risky
> Thing is, you don't really know what is in that tobacco - but then again, we didn't really care when we were smoking - so totally up to you man



Feeling in a other kind of mood.... I'll go to Canal Walk soon and get some good smelling pipe tobacco....then study the link you posted for extraction.......then do it and wait..... I get the feeling it will be worth it... Hi Ho Silver!!! And away!!!! ( Worth a Silver or 2 or 3 !!!)


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Feeling in a other kind of mood.... I'll go to Canal Walk soon and get some good smelling pipe tobacco....then study the link you posted for extraction.......then do it and wait..... I get the feeling it will be worth it...


 Please do - never tried it myself, but plenty of people online do it
I suspect through that it still won't be as good as some of the gourmet flavours you can get for e-cigs


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> Please do - never tried it myself, but plenty of people online do it
> I suspect through that it still won't be as good as some of the gourmet flavours you can get for e-cigs



That is why I cancelled my order for some Boba's Bounty......what if it is everything I am looking for but it's not readily available..... i would be in a fix.....rather want to find something I like that I can get my hands on ....repeatedly!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Feeling in a other kind of mood.... I'll go to Canal Walk soon and get some good smelling pipe tobacco....then study the link you posted for extraction.......then do it and wait..... I get the feeling it will be worth it... Hi Ho Silver!!! And away!!!! ( Worth a Silver or 2 or 3 !!!)



I got some pipe tbac in a jar with pg and vg mix. Been there for 2 weeks, another 2 to go and we'll see. I'm hoping for great things.







Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I got some pipe tbac in a jar with pg and vg mix. Been there for 2 weeks, another 2 to go and we'll see. I'm hoping for great things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am begging you with tears in my blue eyes....please let us know how it turns out.....

What is the recipe.....how much PG,VG and how much tobacco is in the mix?

Is that why you bought 2 litre cans of PG and VG from SkyBlue???


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Feeling in a other kind of mood.... I'll go to Canal Walk soon and get some good smelling pipe tobacco....then study the link you posted for extraction.......then do it and wait..... I get the feeling it will be worth it... Hi Ho Silver!!! And away!!!! ( Worth a Silver or 2 or 3 !!!)



All this Silver talk has caught my attention!

Go easy people. I think the Silver itself is overrated - not a good thing to be aiming for in my opinion.

My 18mg juices in my recoiled mPT2 tanks are doing me just fine for all day vaping. I seldom have extreme cravings for something stronger.

But when I do feel the need for a real kick - I just fire up the IGO-L dripper with some 18mg. My coil on there is set up for strong throat hit - higher than the posts. A few minutes on that and I am sorted.... Not quite a Silver but just very nice and mellow...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> I am begging you with tears in my blue eyes....please let us know how it turns out.....
> 
> What is the recipe.....how much PG,VG and how much tobacco is in the mix?
> 
> Is that why you bought 2 litre cans of PG and VG from SkyBlue???



Some good pipe tabacco. About 60/40 pg vg. 

Just chucked some tbac in jar covered with pg vg and started waiting. There are ways to do it with low heat in slow cooker but I sponser Eskom enough. So wait 3 - 4 weeks and I'll strain and test. The staining is crucial, need to get all the little particles out so must be fine filtered a few times which is why I opted for a higher pg mix. Vg is a pain to strain. People who do this recommend disposable coffee filters.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

Just a suggestion; why don't you put everything (tobacco, pg & vg) in a liquidizer, smash it all up in a nice witches brew and then let it extract into the pg & vg (if that's the correct term).


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I got some pipe tbac in a jar with pg and vg mix. Been there for 2 weeks, another 2 to go and we'll see. I'm hoping for great things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I make a suggestion? This will most certainly not work.

You need to heat this stuff up.
Use a pressure cooker, or a slow cooker or just a pot with water in the bottom. Make sure that your jar is not sitting on the bottom so that your tobacco doesn't burn. Heat it until you will have a very dark brown sludge.
Stir it. Let it sit. Repeat, repeat, repeat. If you are use a slow cooker you can take up to three days. With boiling water keep in on medium and it will take a couple of days.

After, strain it through coffee filters or something of the sorts one at a time at least 4 times. The more you strain the better.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/5/14)

Derick said:


> Pretty much any comercially available tobacco, pipe or otherwise, will already have chemicals added to preserve the tobacco, keep insects away, add flavour, taste etc. etc.



This goes for pretty much any commercial product these days.

Here, have an apple, it's healthy!


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Can I make a suggestion? This will most certainly not work.
> 
> You need to heat this stuff up.
> Use a pressure cooker, or a slow cooker or just a pot with water in the bottom. Make sure that your jar is not sitting on the bottom so that your tobacco doesn't burn. Heat it until you will have a very dark brown sludge.
> ...



Dunno hey have read up and folks are doing cold extractions it takes longer than using heat. Like weeks longer. You recon I'm wasting my time? If I heat its going to be expensive might as well import.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/5/14)

I don't want to be a wet towel on your experiment, you're being a pioneer here and who the hell am I to tell you otherwise. You might literally be the first person to try this.
BUT, yes I think you're wasting your time.

Ideally you want a pressure cooker. 12 Hours of pressure cooking should do it.


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/5/14)

Found this thread a bit late, but just to illustrate the whole trace quantities issue and wanting to know exactly what goes into everything:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/5/14)

Many prefer the cold extraction, it has been done - it works. The more impatient ones like the heat extraction. Here is one cold method:





Microwave method attached.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## vaalboy (6/5/14)

@Gazzacpt please keep us updated on your findings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/5/14)

vaalboy said:


> @Gazzacpt please keep us updated on your findings.



Will do. In 2 weeks I'll know for sure.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/5/14)

First time I've heard of cold extractions. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Riaz (7/5/14)

wow @Gazzacpt taking us to a new level here

keep us posted buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (10/6/14)

I have been lurking on this thread for a while and found these 2



From this place in Cape Town

??


----------



## eviltoy (10/6/14)

at sturks get Samual Gawith best brown flake for a NET. You will get something like huntsman if you do it with that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (17/6/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Will do. In 2 weeks I'll know for sure.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Dying to hear about your findings?


----------



## RezaD (17/6/14)

vaalboy said:


> Dying to hear about your findings?



Well @Gazzacpt gave me some when I visited him some weeks ago. I only got around to trying it last night as this Saturday was also the end of the 4 week period for my extraction.

So I made a sample batch with both. He used Rum & Maple pipe tobacco IIRC and I used Vanilla pipe tobacco. I now have to wait a week for steeping but I did sample a few drops of both in the dripper and initial impressions are I liked the R&M and not sure about the vanilla pipe one (was not bad just did not grab me). What I can say though the flavour is smooth and real (no synthetic aftertaste at all). So all in all if you find the right tobacco pipe mix it is a sure winner. Also my R33 bag from the tobacconists yielded about 180ml of extract (used about 250-300ml PG)

It does take extremely long to filter - almost an entire day...LOL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/6/14)

Would be interesting to know what the nic content is. Wonder if there is a way to test it easily.


----------



## RezaD (17/6/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Would be interesting to know what the nic content is. Wonder if there is a way to test it easily.



Probably not much if at all..... I made 9mg batches and TH was pretty low (like 9mg mixes usually are).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Would be interesting to know what the nic content is. Wonder if there is a way to test it easily.


From what I have read, almost no nicotine gets extracted in this way - negligible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/6/14)

Very interesting thread! Thanks for all the info!
Would also like to try this when i have some time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/6/14)

So I filtered my net and mixed some up all I can say is cold extraction works. I have sampled a bit and its decent needs to used in a mix I get the sweet smell of pipe tobacco but I'm not entirely happy. Also I think I might need to get finer filters because this stuff fouls coils very quickly. Going to try again with some organic virginia and see what happens its definately something I'm keep trying. Will post finding here from time to time remembering it takes 4 weeks per extract.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cat (23/6/14)

Andre said:


> From what I have read, almost no nicotine gets extracted in this way - negligible.


 
Why, does it need solvent? Nicotine not extracted by PG/VG? 
So it needs to be used with nic base PG/VG.



Gazzacpt said:


> So I filtered my net and mixed some up all I can say is cold extraction works. I have sampled a bit and its decent needs to used in a mix I get the sweet smell of pipe tobacco but I'm not entirely happy. Also I think I might need to get finer filters because this stuff fouls coils very quickly. Going to try again with some organic virginia and see what happens its definately something I'm keep trying. Will post finding here from time to time remembering it takes 4 weeks per extract.


 
How did you filter it? 
Use in a mix? With nicotine base, or do you mean mix with other flavours? You get the nice smell but no taste - not much taste?


----------



## Andre (23/6/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> So I filtered my net and mixed some up all I can say is cold extraction works. I have sampled a bit and its decent needs to used in a mix I get the sweet smell of pipe tobacco but I'm not entirely happy. Also I think I might need to get finer filters because this stuff fouls coils very quickly. Going to try again with some organic virginia and see what happens its definately something I'm keep trying. Will post finding here from time to time remembering it takes 4 weeks per extract.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Filtering wise what worked for me was one or two cotton balls stuffed in a food flavour injector.


----------



## Cat (23/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a while and found these 2
> View attachment 6116
> 
> 
> ...





eviltoy said:


> at sturks get Samual Gawith best brown flake for a NET. You will get something like huntsman if you do it with that


 
Are they pipe tobaccos or cigarette tobaccos?


----------



## Cat (23/6/14)

Andre said:


> Filtering wise what worked for me was one or two cotton balls stuffed in a food flavour injector.


That seems very coarse? Even more coarser than a coffee filter papers. What about the gunking/clogging?


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

They are cigarette tobaccos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/6/14)

Andre said:


> Filtering wise what worked for me was one or two cotton balls stuffed in a food flavour injector.


Oom @Andre I did the big syringe with cotton after passing it through coffee filters about 5 times so maybe I did something else wrong going to filter what I have left through some small micron lab filters and see if it changes anything.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (23/6/14)

Would ss mesh maybe not work? I know they use ss mesh in labs and such to filter various liquids, but I don't know what density they use of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (23/6/14)

i suppose the benefit would be that it doesn't absorb anything. But you'd need a ultrasonic cleaner to clean it.


----------



## Derick (23/6/14)

I guess, just thinking that with cotton you would have no consitancy as cotton is flexable , with #400 mesh for example, you know nothing bigger than the hole size (0.037mm for #400) will go through - every single time, no matter what you do.

It will probably take ages to filter through though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (23/6/14)

Now i've started reading about pipe tobaccos... 
Aromatics - seems to mean flavoured, like Rum &Maple and so on. i dunno if it's good or not to have flavourants in the tobacco, rather than add e-liquid flavours as desired. Mac Baren, Danish, flavourants used; English tobacco did not allow flavourants.
i wonder whether they sometimes put stuff like saltpetre in it, like they do with cigarette tobacco.


----------



## Derick (23/6/14)

Here's a nice wiki for pipe tobaccos, it has all the terms explained

http://pipedia.org/wiki/Pipe_Tobaccos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (23/6/14)

i've got the urge to get a pipe and smoke pipe tobacco.....Transvaal and Rhodesian tobacco...









> NAME: Matabele Mixture
> DATE:
> CONDITION: Reasonable
> SIZE: 105x80x25
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/7/14)

OK this is a NET, but of the vanilla type . I bought a test tube with 2 vanilla pods. I sliced them in half long ways, added PG and closed cap. I have kept in in a dark cupboard for 12 days, 2 more to go. Every second day I took it out turned it upside down gently a few times and put back. Cannot believe how dark the PG has become.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba (2/7/14)

Think we should call this process *NEV*ille


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Think we should call this process *NEV*ille


Awesome, that could be a winner. You bought that pods in the test tube? Where? 
Yes, I like NEV (Naturally Extracted Vanilla)!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba (2/7/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, that could be a winner. You bought that pods in the test tube? Where?
> Yes, I like NEV (Naturally Extracted Vanilla)!


I was given it by a friend who could not remember. You are close to Langebaan? Well there is an importer there called Vanilla Man, site is www.vanillaman.co.za 

Welness Warehouse is www.wellnesswarehouse.com/shop/foodmarket/herbs-spices-stock/herbs-spices/vanilla-pods-5-pods-in-glass-tube/ ... says no stock

Lastly Woolworths, but no tube http://www.woolworths.co.za/store/f.../product-details-index.jsp?productId=20169817

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (3/7/14)

wow - i am a noob, but i just got some great ideas!!!* thanks goes out to all the posters in this thread* - seriously inspired for some home made extracts....will have to invest in some woolies product. and mason jars....and a few litres of VG..... yum


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> wow - i am a noob, but i just got some great ideas!!!* thanks goes out to all the posters in this thread* - seriously inspired for some home made extracts....will have to invest in some woolies product. and mason jars....and a few litres of VG..... yum


VG does not extract effectively as far as I know, PG does.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (3/7/14)

Yea in terms of flavour extraction, pure grain alcohol > PG > VG. But alchohol needs to be cooked off before you use it, maybe a bit brave for a DIYer


----------



## HPBotha (3/7/14)

mmmm but i have patience....

and a pressure-cooker.....

dang it. dont want pg... i'm vegan.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike (3/7/14)

HP, bain-marie or doubler boiler at a low temp would be your best bet. Get a nice food termometer or somethingng to monitor it. There's a lot of BS floating around, but personally I'd give that stuff a good kick at like 50-60c for 15 minutes and see how it goes from there.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## HPBotha (3/7/14)

some more info on reddit and simplified version of heating vg also on reddit#2


----------



## ET (3/7/14)

damn cape to cuba, beat me to the vanilla thing. let us know how it comes out, been wanting to do that myself for ages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> mmmm but i have patience....
> 
> and a pressure-cooker.....
> 
> dang it. dont want pg... i'm vegan.


Wow, a banting vegan, that cannot be easy?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## HPBotha (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> Wow, a banting vegan, that cannot be easy?


Vegan as V.eG.an . .. . Virgin Gluten? Vaping Gigolo??! Vaping Gregariously

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> VG does not extract effectively as far as I know, PG does.


I also can imagine how difficult it would be to strain/filter VG, too darn thick!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (3/7/14)

a little alcohol to thin the VG is needed, then simmer to let the alcohol evaporate after straining. 

Problem is that not all alcohol is removed from the processing afterwards, hence me thinking a good cognac or whisky solution with some pure alcohol + 80-90% VG can do the trick and also enrich the flavour.


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

This thread is so interesting, learning allot. Thank you guys for all your knowledgeable input.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (3/7/14)

mmm .. i have more thank half a 5 litre ice cream tin of my tabaco mix i use to smoke in the pipe, i will put some in a 50/50 PG/VG mix and forget about it for a wile and see wat happens

It will be great if i can get that taste extracted 

Rum and Maple + Black & White + Boxer mix .. Yumm


----------



## RezaD (3/7/14)

Ok....quick note........tried the vanilla pod in PG. A full 4 weeks and some......liquid is rather dark. As for the taste - rather natural as expected BUT not very potent. This goes for the NET's as well. Bottom line is naturally extracted flavours are not as potent as the artificial ones and are rarely going to make a suitable mix on it's own. Where they shine for me is part of an overall recipe. If you have tasted Nicoticket's Frenilla and compare that to Naturally extracted (cold) vanilla pods you will realise that the success of frenilla is much more than a single naturally extracted component.

The fact is our tastebuds have been conditioned over the years by the food industry. Sometimes what we ascribe as "natural" is actually what we have become accustomed to as a particular flavour and may be nothing like the natural product e.g vanilla ice-cream.

Of the extracts I have tried thus far @Gazzacpt's Rum and Maple NET comes the closest to a stand-alone flavour as well as www.vaporize.co.za's black cherry NET.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Matt (3/7/14)

Thats to bad mine is still steeping. Wich ratio of vanilla pods and pg did you use?


----------



## capetocuba (3/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Ok....quick note........tried the vanilla pod in PG. A full 4 weeks and some......liquid is rather dark. As for the taste - rather natural as expected BUT not very potent. This goes for the NET's as well.


 
Thanks for info. I might put mine in 40 - 50 deg water twice a day to help with extraction.
BTW I also noticed the aroma is vey mild.


----------



## RezaD (3/7/14)

Matt said:


> Thats to bad mine is still steeping. Wich ratio of vanilla pods and pg did you use?


 
Just enough to cover the solids....


----------



## ET (3/7/14)

did you cut the vanilla in any way?


----------



## capetocuba (3/7/14)

denizenx said:


> did you cut the vanilla in any way?


Yes I cut it long ways in half.


----------



## Matt (3/7/14)

Wondering what pg they used for this extract. And if it would be safe to use in a eliquid. 

http://www.vanillaman.co.za/index.php?q=extractNoAlc


----------



## capetocuba (3/7/14)

I used the PG from SkyBlueVaping


----------



## Cat (3/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Rum and Maple + Black & White + Boxer mix .. Yumm


 
Rum & Maple is an "aromatic", flavourants added. i suppose Boxer is too. i spent a few hours trying to find out about the Boxer tobacco, what's in it...read some interesting stuff but couldn't find out.
Some good info at Wesleys. http://www.wesleys.co.za/houseblends.htm#01

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (3/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> a little alcohol to thin the VG is needed, then simmer to let the alcohol evaporate after straining.


 
i was wondering (worried about my brew)...surely some of the active ingredients, especially flavour - like vanilla, might go off with the alcohol. "Volatile oils'' , means they have a low evaporation point. "Essential oils" are volatile oils in a carrier oil.
...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (3/7/14)

denizenx said:


> did you cut the vanilla in any way?


 
I made 2 batches. The first was ground vanilla pods (powder form) and the second was whole pods which I slit open and then chopped into rough pieces so I would need much less PG to cover it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd (10/7/14)

I just had to share this with you guys. Not sure if you've seen it allready, but oh my does it look and sound delicious.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (10/7/14)

ZortEd said:


> I just had to share this with you guys. Not sure if you've seen it allready, but oh my does it look and sound delicious.



This is awesome!


----------



## TylerD (10/7/14)

Got cloves, coffee, vanilla and black pepper bussy extracting. Gonna give it a lot of time. If it pans out I will get some decent tobacco to extract. Let's hold thumbs!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ET (10/7/14)

gonna try make me some cuteness juice. just need to add the pg now

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BhavZ (10/7/14)

ET said:


> gonna try make me some cuteness juice. just need to add the pg now
> View attachment 7925


Itching for a fine there sir

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZortEd (10/7/14)

i would LOVE to get my hands on some of this... really... my mouth is just watering now!


----------



## ZortEd (10/7/14)

The Trabuco... not @ET 's cat sauce


----------



## capetocuba (11/7/14)

Ok guys, countdown on steeping for a month has begun. Made my first net, recipe below . Decided to add the banana and cream due to so much talk about this combo & decided to add fudge to the mix!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Ok guys, countdown on steeping for a month has begun. Made my first net, recipe below . Decided to add the banana and cream due to so much talk about this combo & decided to add fudge to the mix!
> 
> View attachment 7940


 

Looks real good.


----------



## capetocuba (11/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Looks real good.


Thanks! Well when you arrive in the Cape, I will certainly let you try it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/7/14)

I found this today in the local Pick 'n Pay. Ingredients listed as "Bourbon vanilla pods, Water, Propylene Glycol, Glycerine. Alcohol and sugar free." No artificial colourants or flavours. 
I have mailed the owner of this brand to clarify the ingredients more specifically. I have already made a Vanilla Custard with this today, will let it steep for a minimum 2 weeks. Will give feedback.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> I found this today in the local Pick 'n Pay. Ingredients listed as "Bourbon vanilla pods, Water, Propylene Glycol, Glycerine. Alcohol and sugar free." No artificial colourants or flavours.
> I have mailed the owner of this brand to clarify the ingredients more specifically. I have already made a Vanilla Custard with this today, will let it steep for a minimum 2 weeks. Will give feedback.
> 
> View attachment 7943


 
Use that sparingly. It turns bitter after about two weeks if you use too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thanks! Well when you arrive in the Cape, I will certainly let you try it .


 
Still looking for a temporary spot. There's a recruiter there who wants to see me regarding various full time positions, which means I could be working anywhere in the western or eastern cape eventually. No one wants to give me a short term lease as I'd probably stay for a month max until I need to move closer to where I will be working, and I don't want to leave the website shut down for that long either, so it's a bit of a confusing situation at the moment.


----------



## capetocuba (11/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Still looking for a temporary spot. There's a recruiter there who wants to see me regarding various full time positions, which means I could be working anywhere in the western or eastern cape eventually. No one wants to give me a short term lease as I'd probably stay for a month max until I need to move closer to where I will be working, and I don't want to leave the website shut down for that long either, so it's a bit of a confusing situation at the moment.


Good luck on this new chapter. Are you hosting your website? Surely you could host it on Afrihost or similar. I use Afrihost for hosting my one email adress domain.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Good luck on this new chapter. Are you hosting your website? Surely you could host it on Afrihost or similar. I use Afrihost for hosting my one email adress domain.


 
No, not hosting it myself. But I like to keep a keen eye on whats happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wapper (14/7/14)

Instead of working I watched the video relating to IMPROOF, interesting but that's not the issue, (feeling better goes without saying) at about 2 minutes 45 seconds into this clip I spotted a chick vaping something that allowed her to blow an absolute cloud. Being a bit new to the whole vaping thing, and still using a "fongkong" device - I was amazed by the sure volume of vaper - I need one of those..please can someone tell me how she managed that and where do I get a device like that


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/7/14)

Not knowing which device you're talking about I can only assume it's a mech with a dripper as its pretty much what 80% of vapers in the US use. 

Link the video for us? 

There's a couple of them. Someone will help call it out. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/8/14)

My Domingo busy straining

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/8/14)

My Light Rhodesian Special straining ... . Both were extracted using PG which I kept in a glass jar for a month. The PG covered the tobacco and I kept in dark cupboard. I would swirl every second day of so, if I remembered.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (15/8/14)

This my first try. I dried some of my tabacco mix (Rum & Maple .. Boxer and Black & White) that was left and in a mortar and pestle i ground it but not to a powder. I left it in 100% PG for two weeks giving it a warm water bath when i remember. The fist day or so it did not smell any ware close to my mix but after about 5 days it started to get that nice sweet smell from the Rum & Maple

Today i started straining the mix. I am using a 500ml water bottle that i cut the bottom out, and i will just fill it 1/4 of the way with some material for a filter

Starting with a orange bag piece that i boiled to get it clean. This is just to get the bigger pieces out. After this i will work my way to finer strain until i get to a cotton ball in the base of the bottle that the mix can strain trough.

I must say the smell is very close to my tabacco  Cant wait to vape this

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## capetocuba (15/8/14)

Looks great @kimbo . I used the paper coffee filter. I strained net through a new filter until there were no little bits visible. This I needed to do only twice as I have found organic tobacco has less tobacco dust etc. I then put 2 organic cotton wool balls into my 60ml syringe. Then pushed the net through. This info was all kindly given to me by @Gazzacpt  Hope your net tastes delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (15/8/14)

i wanted to ask (now this thread bumped)...what's up with the Light Rhodesian? Where did you get it? Is it one of those organic tobaccos frmo that Cape Town tobacconist? (i guess it's back in this thread, few pages back?) Interesting to see, the photos - although i realise they are bigger than reality...the Light Rhodesian is a much coarser cut, although still cigarette type cut.


----------



## capetocuba (15/8/14)

Cat said:


> i wanted to ask (now this thread bumped)...what's up with the Light Rhodesian? Where did you get it? Is it one of those organic tobaccos frmo that Cape Town tobacconist? (i guess it's back in this thread, few pages back?) Interesting to see, the photos - although i realise they are bigger than reality...the Light Rhodesian is a much coarser cut, although still cigarette type cut.


I don't think the Light Rhodesian Special is organic. The tobacconist at Sturks on Greenmarket Square reccomended it to me and gave me a huge sample of it. I have found that all 3 tobaccos I got from them have been quite simple to extract and filter to get a dark, but totally clear end result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (15/8/14)

Maybe sometime, when i have time, when i get to it, i'll ask you to post some to me. i could always send money by post...if it can't be done by paypal. 
i'll see how the Boxer works out, although i'm a bit concerned by what's dissolved in it. Still, though, i have this idea, more a fantasy i suppose, of selling ejuice called BOKSA.


----------



## kimbo (16/8/14)

@capetocuba

After i finished the filtering, must the NET still steep for a wile?


----------



## capetocuba (16/8/14)

Hi @kimbo It can be used straight away. But I steep the mixed liquid for a minimum of 4 weeks. Mine get even better from week 6. Lots of patience required mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (16/8/14)

That's 160ml


----------



## kimbo (16/8/14)

My first batch is just going trough cotton now, i got about 100ml. i will mix 30ml and leave the rest, i want to see what the nicotine does to the flavor and what happens if i leave it as is.


----------



## capetocuba (16/8/14)

With my nets I go maximum 6% of overall finished juice, otherwise overpowering tobacco taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (16/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> With my nets I go maximum 6% of overall finished juice, otherwise overpowering tobacco taste.


 
Tx i will keep that in mind and report back. Just that wait for the cotton lol


----------



## capetocuba (16/8/14)

Good stuff. Also ethyl maltol and or sweetener I use with nets. Helps round flavour. Also about 5 drops white vinegar (cheap spirit kind) per 30 ml helps to bring out tobacco flavour. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (16/8/14)

I got about 90ml 

Just for someone who does this .. if a drop falls on the table .. DON'T TASTE IT it tastes like you ate the whole bucket of tabacco

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (16/8/14)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## kimbo (16/8/14)

@capetocuba

Oh wow no need to use sweetener, the sweet of the Rum & Maple comes through. I had to bump it to 15% but now i really get a nice taste. I just made a 10ml test mix, i will make a 30ml and forget about it for a wile

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (16/8/14)

Really keen to try this, thanks for all the info guys. 

Please keep us updated about the tastes


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/8/14)

kimbo said:


> @capetocuba
> 
> Oh wow no need to use sweetener, the sweet of the Rum & Maple comes through. I had to bump it to 15% but now i really get a nice taste. I just made a 10ml test mix, i will make a 30ml and forget about it for a wile


Mine was potent it stayed in dark cupboard for 4 weeks before I filtered it. At 10% it was to strong. Watch out with the rum and maple extract it tends to kill coils rather quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (16/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Really keen to try this, thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> Please keep us updated about the tastes


I'm vaping one right now. Its basically net with banana and cream. Been steeping for 5 weeks and its very good! Smooth with the right combinations of flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/8/14)

Double post sorry


----------



## Cat (16/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Mine was potent it stayed in dark cupboard for 4 weeks before I filtered it. At 10% it was to strong. Watch out with the rum and maple extract it tends to kill coils rather quickly.


 
So strong? My Boxer has been infusing in PG for 4 weeks. 
Did you add nicotine base liquid, VG? Someone said that hardly any nicotine comes into the infusion, so i thought i would try an equal amount of 36 mg VG to get it to around 18 mg. (If the tobacco infusion is perhaps something like 2 mg...i wonder...then the mixture might end up being slightly more than 18 mg.) 

ja, i must start the filtering. and i'll have to try it, without steeping - or maybe 2 days...i've got to survive for a few weeks until i get my order of HHV. :S


----------



## kimbo (16/8/14)

Mine was in 100%PG for just two weeks. I could not wait lol but i am happy with the outcome. I have some more tabacco and bout 1.8l of PG so i will do his again in the future

Edit: I could onl smell the sweet of the Rum % Maple after a week or so. I still cant taste the Black & White. But the Boxer is there, now i got like a sweet boxer kinda vape lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (16/8/14)

@Cat I soaked my tobacco in zero PG for 4 weeks. Then strained it. Then bottled it. I mix it at max 6% in my eliquid. I vape 9mg on Reo and 6mg on dripper. My point is be careful how much boxer mix you add. The tobacco component gets stronger as you steep too.


----------



## TylerD (16/8/14)

This is so cool. Love the idea of Natural flavors. My Rum & Maple, Vanilla, Cloves and black pepper are drained after 4 weeks. Now I need to start playing with them!


----------



## kimbo (16/8/14)

TylerD said:


> This is so cool. Love the idea of Natural flavors. My Rum & Maple, Vanilla, Cloves and black pepper are drained after 4 weeks. Now I need to start playing with them!


 
@TylerD I added some honey to mix, really nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (16/8/14)

kimbo said:


> @TylerD I added some honey to mix, really nice


Awesome! I think that honey will rock your mix. Was thinking of a Rum & Maple with a clove for background. I will see how it pan out. I've got another 2 tobaccos extracting. about another week and I can drain them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/8/14)

Cat said:


> So strong? My Boxer has been infusing in PG for 4 weeks.
> Did you add nicotine base liquid, VG? Someone said that hardly any nicotine comes into the infusion, so i thought i would try an equal amount of 36 mg VG to get it to around 18 mg. (If the tobacco infusion is perhaps something like 2 mg...i wonder...then the mixture might end up being slightly more than 18 mg.)
> 
> ja, i must start the filtering. and i'll have to try it, without steeping - or maybe 2 days...i've got to survive for a few weeks until i get my order of HHV. :S


It doesn't pull any noticable amount of nic out of the tbac when you do an extraction. This is only done to get a flavour base. You still need to mix up an eliquid. So you need to add vg, more pg if needed according to the vg/pg ratio you want and nic. 

I would suggest a eliquid calculator like e juice me up for pc or eliquid calculator for android to help you along.

I would start with 5% of your extraction steep it for 5-7 days give it a test and you'll know if you need to add more flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/8/14)

TylerD said:


> This is so cool. Love the idea of Natural flavors. My Rum & Maple, Vanilla, Cloves and black pepper are drained after 4 weeks. Now I need to start playing with them!


Duuude! How did you extract the clove did you crush it or toast it first before chucking it in pg?


----------



## TylerD (16/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Duuude! How did you extract the clove did you crush it or toast it first before chucking it in pg?


Just crushed them in a mortar and pestle. Smells awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Just crushed them in a mortar and pestle. Smells awesome!


Thanks man going to give it a shot I like a touch of clove in some of my mixes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (16/8/14)

kimbo's Rum & Maple + Boxer + Black & White, infused for 2 weeks, increased flavouring % to 15%...

Mine is Boxer infused since 13-07-2014, just over 4 weeks.


capetocuba said:


> @Cat ...I mix it at max 6% in my eliquid. I vape 9mg on Reo and 6mg on dripper. My point is be careful how much boxer mix you add. The tobacco component gets stronger as you steep too.


 
i'm using EVODs, so i'll start at 10%.
Probably like this...(10 ml, because "i feel lucky," and 40:60 PG:VG nicotine liquid because i've been using mostly the VG and so i need to start mixing it to use the PG,...and i got rid of the fraction ml so i don't have to do drops. And 40:60 PG:VG instead of the 45:55 i've been doing because then i can add a few drops of flavouring if i want without getting too much PG)...


----------



## kimbo (16/8/14)

Cat said:


> kimbo's Rum & Maple + Boxer + Black & White, infused for 2 weeks, increased flavouring % to 15%...
> 
> Mine is Boxer infused since 13-07-2014, just over 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


@Cat
Your nic base .. is it 40/60 or do you want to end with 40/60?


----------



## Cat (16/8/14)

i've got both but i've been using only the VG lately (i edited to add explanation) so i need to start mixing the nicotine liquid to use the PG. it's just coincidence that the final mixture is also 40:60. (it would be the first time i've had more than 55% VG.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (17/8/14)

@capetocuba I still need to meet you!

So so glad you are using organic tobacco, Makes me feel like this!
Please can I try some organic tobacco


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/14)

@MarkK you are welcome to come a collect some of my net flavours. I have 2 at the moment, the Domingo & Light Rhodesian Special. You can keep your money firmly in your wallet


----------



## MarkK (17/8/14)

I will be in touch Mr @capetocuba, I need to meet up with Chop today for a beer and I have some tasks to get done this morning.
I will get in touch with you a little later and see where you are if that is cool with you ?  

You are a legend dude  Thanks


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/14)

MarkK said:


> I will be in touch Mr @capetocuba, I need to meet up with Chop today for a beer and I have some tasks to get done this morning.
> I will get in touch with you a little later and see where you are if that is cool with you ?
> 
> You are a legend dude  Thanks


Pleasure mate. I am out most of the day and should be home at 4pm. Please bring some 10ml bottles.


----------



## MarkK (17/8/14)

@capetocuba will need to see if I find bottles today  Should be possible
I will keep you updated if I do or don't get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (27/8/14)

ok i had to give this a go.
from left to right. cinnamon, fox tobacco and then a sample of the fox after straining. i did not do the 3-4 week method but instead i used the ultrasonic and had them in there for about 2 hours. i will put them back in there for another 2 hours and then try the cinnamon. its my first try so i am not sure what it should look or taste like. i have tried the tobacco and well its strong and taste like the tobacco smells. i used a oil filter then a coffee filter and there are no bits in the juice that i can see. the cinnamon is smelling very strong and reminds me of fireballs. will do a update on this later.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (28/8/14)

it looks like what you've got there is Cassia bark - as used in curry. You can get cinnamon in rolls...only way i can describe it - rolls of thin inner bark. 

i filtered Boxer infusion after 4 weeks, through 3 paper coffee filters. it seems to have slight coil gunking effect, but only slight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Good stuff. Also ethyl maltol and or sweetener I use with nets. Helps round flavour. Also about 5 drops white vinegar (cheap spirit kind) per 30 ml helps to bring out tobacco flavour. Enjoy!


 
White vinegar? please explain more about this. 



kimbo said:


> @TylerD I added some honey to mix, really nice


 
Actual Honey? will the sugars in it not burn?

These questions are not criticisim, I am working on my own Nets and just wondering how what and why.


----------



## capetocuba (2/9/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> White vinegar? please explain more about this.


 
Here are some quotes from ECF and other places. I'm still experimenting myself.

*Vinegar *
Best in tobacco mixes to enhance flavor or used to make sweet flavors more bitter .
*Apple Cider Vinegar*
Increases acidity, which helps some flavors to "pop". Usually used in tobacco mixes, whereas lemon juice is used in fruity mixes.
Initally, mixes with ACV appear to have better flavor, but over time tend to have more muted flavors. Some like the effect it has on flavor though, so to counter the muted flavor, you can up the percetage a bit.
Use sparingly. Start with 1 drop per 10 ml and work from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (2/9/14)

ya, i see you found apple cider vinegar. i came across it in one of those lists a few days ago - ACV, apple cider vinegar. i was going to say, i would rather use ACV than spirit vinegar. You know, maybe it's things like that that contribute to making it like a "premium ejuice"  

@Rooigevaar , check out the lonnng thread on ecf. There are two - about NET - i was reading some of it yesterday. Lots to learn. i started copying-pasting into a text file, NET notes.txt ..... one oke, buying tobacco leaves to make the extract, uses PG/VG +nic to do the infusion. i think it's a good way, once you know how to manage the strength of the infusion, proportion of tobacco to PG/VG. So you would make it much weaker than we've done with making infusions to use as flavouring. i was thinking of asking him, like how much experimentation, trial and error, did he do before he got it right. So, with PG/VG/nic premixed, you would only need a day or two of steeping.
i could get you the link if you want, it'll be in my browser history. 
One or two interesting things mentioned about HHV.
And goodejuice, also one of the most highly-rated, say only 50:50 PG:VG, something to do with the extraction process - which means theirs is done like that, not extracts to be used for flavouring additive.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/9/14)

I see what you mean @Cat I did an extract in pure PG and only left it for 10 days, the flavour was intense but I could see that if I had left it for say 5 days it would have been the perfect flavour without having to mix it into more PG or VG. Next experiment will be the total mix less days and see what happens.
I also notice that using pure PG after extraction it gets allot thicker so it will take some trail and error not to put too much VG in rendering the juice too thick to filter.
One of us needs to start growing tobacco already!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (3/9/14)

I think its illegal to grow tobacco with out proper permits lol


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/9/14)

MarkK said:


> I think its illegal to grow tobacco with out proper permits lol


 
It is illegal to grow a lot of things, but ppl still do it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat (3/9/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> I see what you mean @Cat I did an extract in pure PG and only left it for 10 days, the flavour was intense but I could see that if I had left it for say 5 days it would have been the perfect flavour without having to mix it into more PG or VG. Next experiment will be the total mix less days and see what happens.
> I also notice that using pure PG after extraction it gets allot thicker so it will take some trail and error not to put too much VG in rendering the juice too thick to filter.


 
i'd forgotten about that. VG through paper coffee filter - no ways. it would take days,...or it might even block the filter. 
Pity, though, because it would reduce the steeping time to just a day or so. ...Even if it was warmed, it wouldn't go through easily. The PG was slow enough.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/14)

Cat said:


> i'd forgotten about that. VG through paper coffee filter - no ways. it would take days,...or it might even block the filter.
> Pity, though, because it would reduce the steeping time to just a day or so. ...Even if it was warmed, it wouldn't go through easily. The PG was slow enough.


Tip of the day: leave the jar with vg in a warm water bath for 5min and its much easier to work with. Strains in half the time.


----------



## Cat (3/9/14)

^^ Have you put it through paper coffee filter?


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/14)

Cat said:


> ^^ Have you put it through paper coffee filter?


This is how I do mine

Tea strainer
Coffee filter x 3-4
Syringe stuffed with organic cotton balls.

VG stays warm for long. That being said it does require a reheat after the first pass through the paper filter.

Thats a 50/50 mix

I now extract with pg only. Works better for me somehow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (3/9/14)

problem with apple cider vinegar is me thinking it goes down great as a shot. nice little zap to system

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (3/9/14)

[hypothetical] 
coffee paper filters, does 4th pass filter out any more particulates or given that it is still basically the same "mesh", same micron size (filter gauge whatever it is called), it doesn't filter out any finer particulates,...except that these filters are uneven, random hit-or-miss, so some particles that got through the 3rd pass might happen to hit a denser/finer area of the filter on the 4th pass.
(phewh)

_Mayybe_ the tendency to clog coils [that we've sometimes heard about with DIY NET] is not caused by tobacco particulates but by additives that crystalise on the coil/wick...? Chemicals or "casings" / flavourings. Apparently sugar is not unusual.

i do want to get some tobacco that is "organic" (without pesticide) and without chemical additives and flavourings.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/14)

Cat said:


> [hypothetical]
> coffee paper filters, does 4th pass filter out any more particulates or given that it is still basically the same "mesh", same micron size (filter gauge whatever it is called), it doesn't filter out any finer particulates,...except that these filters are uneven, random hit-or-miss, so some particles that got through the 3rd pass might happen to hit a denser/finer area of the filter on the 4th pass.
> (phewh)
> 
> ...



The rum and maple extract I did kills coils quick. Thats an aromatic tbac so yeah additives. The organic stuff seems easier on the coils but nets are known to clog coils quickly if I put 5ml of nicotickets H1N1 through my aqua it need a cotton change and dryburn so thats just the way it is with nets.

On the paper filter issue 3 passes normally does it. With organic tbac the second pass is already clear. If I can still see particulate on the filter I do another pass. Another tip I picked up is to not crush or cut the tbac and never shake while you extracting, just gently swirl the jar every week. It makes filtering easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (3/9/14)

Agree, no mashing, no crushing. No need. (I noticed "maceration" mentioned in that thread on ecf; i wondered why.)

The maple did it, it caramelises. i suppose. 

NET generally,...i saw a comment somewhere, that HHV is so good, so easy on the coils /etc. My experience too.
Currently, HHV Sludge...i dunno, because i've been using only Kangertech Mega/new version coils,....so i think it's not the Sludge that's the problem.


----------



## Cat (3/9/14)

http://www.leafonly.com/
organic Virginia tobacco leaves,
but there are many others that are more interesting to me...not organic, so there can be pesticide but no chemical additives.
Can get sample quantities 1/4 lb around $5 to $9.



> All of our CT tobacco leaves come straight from the farms right here in Connecticut! Below, you will find some miscellaneous pictures taken of some of the whole leaf tobacco farms in Connecticut during planting season. It's no wonder why Connecticut produces some of the best cigar wrappers in the world!
> At Leaf Only, we want you to know that our tobacco is 100% Natural. It doesn't undergo chemical curing processes, and it never touches the hands of the large corporations. There's nothing like farm fresh tobacco, and when you order from Leaf Only, it comes directly from the farm, straight to you.


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/9/14)

Did some research, it is NOT illegal to grow tobacco, and you do not need any licences... So here goes nothing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (4/9/14)

Not like we have much law enforcement in SA anyway.
Sometimes that sort of law is only applicable when doing it for commercial purposes. When it applies to what you do for private use, law and bureaucracy has gone too far. 

Anyway. It's not just about growing...? What about the curing, that is a whole subject itself. Flue-cured, fire-cured...

i will check the leafonly.com list again and pick two or three to try. The only "organic" /pesticide-free tobaccos there though are those two Virginia tobaccos, and i'm more interested in darker tobacco...so i'll accept the pesticide and be glad that at least it doesn't have chemical additives - that's a big improvement over the usual brand name tobaccos we know. '
1/4 lb, i wonder how much that is. Probably quite a lot. Maybe i should do a sort of group buy, if 1/4 lb is too much, we could get three or four different tobaccos and then compare, our different methods of extraction and so on. 
2 leaves probably enough for making 20 ml of extract/flavouring? Easy to post them - put in Gladwrap bag and envelope.


----------



## Rooigevaar (5/9/14)

Cat said:


> Not like we have much law enforcement in SA anyway.
> Sometimes that sort of law is only applicable when doing it for commercial purposes. When it applies to what you do for private use, law and bureaucracy has gone too far.
> 
> Anyway. It's not just about growing...? What about the curing, that is a whole subject itself. Flue-cured, fire-cured...
> ...


 
I think sun or air curing would be the most practical, I also wonder what the technical side of importing leaves would entail, law wise and tax wise. We have a tobacco industry in SA and plenty farms still grow it comercially. May be an easier option to try and get a hold of a farmer that would be willing to sell us some of his leaves. My latest extraction was done with a Rhodesian blend and although it is good the dark flavour is a bit too "pipey" for me, I am looking for something a bit crisper.


----------



## Cat (5/9/14)

mm, depends on how they label it. i suppose if they label it tobacco leaves... :-/ even just a few leaves, if it says 'tobacco', it will get their attention. i think i did see something on the website about it - i mean, suggesting that they do not...fake it.
Rodesian bland, dark flavour, "pipey", sounds like what i want.  Is it from that Cape town shop, Sturks? LightRhodesian that capetocuba got, but i think i saw Dark Rhodesian on the website too.

SA tobacco farmer, big problem to find one and ask for a few leaves. Then that would probably be one type, one flavour, only. 

wrt dark and light, and pipe, or Virginia or whatever, i don't know. i like toasted, darker cigarette tobacco, not Virginia golden kind, but who knows? Maybe quite different with extract and vaping.


----------



## kimbo (9/9/14)

After a bit more than three weeks of steeping i gave my NET a vape and i must say i am impressed. Nice tabacco taste, i taste my pipe the Black & White is more on the fore ground now with the Boxer and Rum & Maple on the back notes.

The taste is just about spot on 

I thought i will do the desert vapes as a ADV but after tasting this OMG i love the taste

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (9/9/14)

i love this whole net business, so much of creativeness

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/9/14)

Found a local supplier that is willing to sell organic leaves frome Zim... minimum order 50kg at R7000 a pop... not willing to sell smaller batches, back to the drawing board.
I have some Rooibos tea extracting now, anyone else do this before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/9/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Did some research, it is NOT illegal to grow tobacco, and you do not need any licences... So here goes nothing!


 
Richards Bay boys trying to cook their own Blackbird.... 
Call me when you have something vapeable.... would love to see how this turns out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cat (22/9/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Found a local supplier that is willing to sell organic leaves frome Zim... minimum order 50kg at R7000 a pop... not willing to sell smaller batches, back to the drawing board.
> I have some Rooibos tea extracting now, anyone else do this before?


 
What i thought. i will get back to that leafonly place.
All we need is a farmer, who'll send us a bunch of leaves.

rooibos, ja, i think it could be quite nice, especially if it is creamy on the exhale like some of HHV - like Dragon's Fire and Sludge. i dunno how to do that; 50-50 but it's always more "creamy", good vapour than anything i've mixed.
Did you get natural, i mean..you using teabags? i think they use something to make it draw quickly, same as normal tea. Last time i looked, last couple years, the old plain rooibos for boiling was not there anymore. i used to love it, now i don't like the smell.


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/9/14)

Cat said:


> What i thought. i will get back to that leafonly place.
> All we need is a farmer, who'll send us a bunch of leaves.
> 
> rooibos, ja, i think it could be quite nice, especially if it is creamy on the exhale like some of HHV - like Dragon's Fire and Sludge. i dunno how to do that; 50-50 but it's always more "creamy", good vapour than anything i've mixed.
> Did you get natural, i mean..you using teabags? i think they use something to make it draw quickly, same as normal tea. Last time i looked, last couple years, the old plain rooibos for boiling was not there anymore. i used to love it, now i don't like the smell.


 
Was a bit of rooibos I got straight from the factory when I visited Nuwoudsville, sun dried, not sure what they put in comercial teabags.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/9/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Found a local supplier that is willing to sell organic leaves frome Zim... minimum order 50kg at R7000 a pop... not willing to sell smaller batches, back to the drawing board.
> I have some Rooibos tea extracting now, anyone else do this before?


 
And this is what happens after I borrowed him my Breaking Bad box sets...


----------



## devdev (22/9/14)

I have a question regarding the NETs which maybe you guys can answer for me.

Surely all of these tobaccos such as boxer, maple ETC., have most of the base chemicals that produce the 5000 known chemicals in tobacco smoke at the point when tobacco is combust? We know that a lot of those chemicals are only released, or produced at the point when the tobacco is burnt - with burning being nothing other than rapid oxidation, and the catalyst which produces the chemical compounds.

Since a lot of chemicals are added to natural tobacco to increase absorption rate in the lungs, flavour, ability to burn (and so on) are these chemicals not likely to leech into the PG during the steeping process? Would these base compounds then not be released upon heating during vaporisation?

Basically, what I am trying to work out, is how safe is it to do NET with commercial grade tobacco, considering the manufacturer of the tobacco has added chemicals to it in order to make it burn better.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Richards Bay boys trying to cook their own Blackbird....
> Call me when you have something vapeable.... would love to see how this turns out.


 
Oh if I could clone blackbird!!! I dont think any of my DIY nets will ever get close to it... it is a very special juice close to my heart and far from my wallet.


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/9/14)

devdev said:


> I have a question regarding the NETs which maybe you guys can answer for me.
> 
> Surely all of these tobaccos such as boxer, maple ETC., have most of the base chemicals that produce the 5000 known chemicals in tobacco smoke at the point when tobacco is combust? We know that a lot of those chemicals are only released, or produced at the point when the tobacco is burnt - with burning being nothing other than rapid oxidation, and the catalyst which produces the chemical compounds.
> 
> ...


 
Hence the search for organic leaves. I don't think using flavoured tobacco is a good idea either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (22/9/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Hence the search for organic leaves. I don't think using flavoured tobacco is a good idea either.


 
Alright, as I suspected then - unless you can confirm the provenance of the tobacco as being 100% natural and untreated then there's a chance that what you are vaping could be quite harmful. As with most things related to vaping (at least at this stage) there are a lot of unknowns and it is best to avoid taking unnecessary risks when there is little to no information available and only common sense and logic.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (22/9/14)

devdev said:


> I have a question regarding the NETs which maybe you guys can answer for me.
> 
> Surely all of these tobaccos such as boxer, maple ETC., have most of the base chemicals that produce the 5000 known chemicals in tobacco smoke at the point when tobacco is combust? We know that a lot of those chemicals are only released, or produced at the point when the tobacco is burnt - with burning being nothing other than rapid oxidation, and the catalyst which produces the chemical compounds.
> 
> ...


 
@devdev

I think the two pipe tobacco, and cigarette tobacco cant be put in the same category here.

I know they add all kinda weird stuff to cigarette tobacco to make it burn easy and so.

But i think pipe tobacco is just the raw leaf flavored with what ever, i might be wrong.

So what you buy when you get organic leafs, is leafs that was not sprayed with insecticides. You get the raw unflavored leaf. And the people can tell you whatever do you really trust them for sending you a un-everything leaf?

If i cant plant the myself to know exactly what goes were, i will trust the bigger pipe tobacco company's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobacco_pipe

Tobaccos for smoking in pipes are often carefully treated and blended to achieve flavour nuances not available in other tobacco products. Many of these are blends using staple ingredients of variously cured Burley and Virginia tobaccos which are enhanced by spice tobaccos, among them many Oriental or Balkan varietals, Latakia (a fire-cured spice tobacco of Syrian origin), Perique (uniquely grown in St. James Parish, Louisiana) which is also an old method of fermentation, or blends of Virginia and Burley tobaccos of African, Indian, or South American origins. Traditionally, many U.S. blends are made of American Burley with sweeteners and flavorings added to create an "aromatic" flavor, whereas "English" blends are based on natural Virginia tobaccos enhanced with Oriental and other natural tobaccos. There is a growing tendency towards "natural" tobaccos which derive their aromas from artful blending with selected spice tobaccos only and careful, often historically-based, curing processes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (23/9/14)

They do add more than just the "aromatics" flavouring - at least that was the impression i got when i spent so much time trying to find out what all is in Boxer.

However, i'm telling myself that compared to what i smoked for more than 40 years, how bad can it be?

Anyway, please tell more about your NET mix. My Boxer is not bad, but it's not good either. The flavour is ok, pretty much like Boxer itself, a bit harsh maybe but not really much flavour. i used 10% flavouring. 

The biggest problem is that is it sort of "thin", like watery, not enough vapour. (If you try HHV, you'll know what i mean - their 50:50 PG:VG produces better, "creamier" vapour than anything else i've tried. i can't figure it out, i suppose their VG is different - oh and their extract/flavouring is done with VG only, no PG, maybe i should try that. And i just read tonight, someone saying how their 100% VG juice is thinner than others'.

That leafonly place i was looking at...i think the main reason why i didn't order anything is that the only organic they have is Virginia and i think that's not what i like, i want something more aromatic, more like strong pipe tobacco, more flavour. And the rest, their non-organic, there is so much, all in cigar terms, that i don't know what to get.

i could be satisfied just using HHV only but it's a bit too expensive. Even if i was still smoking, i would just start rolling my own with Boxer and so on, it's cheaper, and especially after what i found out about cigarette tobacco, what they put in cigarettes - much worse than i'd thought.


----------



## kimbo (23/9/14)

Cat said:


> They do add more than just the "aromatics" flavouring - at least that was the impression i got when i spent so much time trying to find out what all is in Boxer.
> 
> However, i'm telling myself that compared to what i smoked for more than 40 years, how bad can it be?
> 
> ...


 
Hi @Cat

1st batch: The first smell you get after a week or so in the VG is that raw tobacco smell, after about three weeks you start to get the sweet smells from the Rum & Maple and that get stronger with time.


My second batch is two days old now, i took some of my mix Rum & Maple, Boxer , Black &White and left it overnight in some PG. The next day i took a stick blender and just swished it around, It really brought out that distinctive Rum & Maple smell, so i hope that will cary over to the VG. I have about 70ml concentrate of my first batch left so the second batch will be soaking for a wile still.

Mixing: I take the concentrate and just mix like %15 with 50/50 PG/VG, the vapor is very good and it is not very thin, it looks the same as all the other juice i have. I think i started straining the NET to fast the first time, i will have to up the concentrate to about %18 or so

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (23/9/14)

well its been just over 2 months since the vanilla bean pods went into the pg, not a massively strong smelling vanilla, so will just leave it sitting for some more time


----------



## kimbo (23/9/14)

ET said:


> well its been just over 2 months since the vanilla bean pods went into the pg, not a massively strong smelling vanilla, so will just leave it sitting for some more time


 
@ET try sticking a stick blender in there. Swich it a bit


----------



## huffnpuff (23/9/14)

I'm into the the 2nd week on my first NET ( Whole packet of R&M in 300ml 6mg 50/50). This stuff's coming along nicely. Can't resist fingertip tasting everything now and then. Quite yummy, the sweet is starting to peak through the tobacco and juice is getting a nice stain to it. So tempting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (23/9/14)

ah, so you are doing it directly, not making flavouring. ..hmm...but what if it's too strong?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (26/9/14)

Have anybody tried some cinnamon sticks in VG?

I think that will go very nice with my NET


----------



## capetocuba (26/9/14)

devdev said:


> I have a question regarding the NETs which maybe you guys can answer for me.
> 
> Surely all of these tobaccos such as boxer, maple ETC., have most of the base chemicals that produce the 5000 known chemicals in tobacco smoke at the point when tobacco is combust? We know that a lot of those chemicals are only released, or produced at the point when the tobacco is burnt - with burning being nothing other than rapid oxidation, and the catalyst which produces the chemical compounds.
> 
> ...


I found 2 in Cape Town, must be a greater range in Jhb. One was organic and the other stated no additives/chemicals. I do know that this is a hell of a lot better than stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Have anybody tried some cinnamon sticks in VG?
> 
> I think that will go very nice with my NET


Or cloves maybe. Not so sure about extracting in VG, think PG should work better.


----------



## kimbo (26/9/14)

Andre said:


> Or cloves maybe. Not so sure about extracting in VG, think PG should work better.



PG sorry


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Have anybody tried some cinnamon sticks in VG?
> 
> I think that will go very nice with my NET


I'm with @Andre. PG for extracts it holds flavours better and its easier to strain.


----------



## kimbo (26/9/14)

I blame my age .. got PG and VG all mixed up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (26/9/14)

Well here goes nothing

Some lightly crushed cinnamon sticks in *PG*


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Well here goes nothing
> 
> Some lightly crushed cinnamon sticks in *PG*



That looks like pickled Parktown Prawns

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## kimbo (26/9/14)

Alex said:


> That looks like pickled Parktown Prawns



Who knows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (27/9/14)

Just siphoned a few drops of my cinnamon diy and add that to a small sample of my NET this is exactly what this NET shorts. The sweet spicy taste with the tobacco really works. Can't wait for the cinnamon to infuse properly in the PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (29/9/14)

i'm pretty sure HHV uses some cinnamon in some of their NET blends. And i found out that Coumarin - as in mountbaker Coumarin Pipe - is a type of cinnamon flavour, natural - some plant.

HHV uses VG for extracts, remember - the Purity range - which means all the NETs, so you can get 100% VG.

Alex, did you have to. Gross. i only saw one once, i think, when i lived in NW Jhb. Like big cockroaches but much worse. The horror.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (3/10/14)

Hi.

I just filtered my cinnamon extract, but i read cinnamon is a tank cracker. Some say just so and other say not the extract but the cinnamon oil. I need some help with this please, is it save to vape in a plastic tank or must i get a glass tank?

Got about 40ml of very dark liquid


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just filtered my cinnamon extract, but i read cinnamon is a tank cracker. Some say just so and other say not the extract but the cinnamon oil. I need some help with this please, is it save to vape in a plastic tank or must i get a glass tank?
> 
> Got about 40ml of very dark liquid


I would not risk it.


----------



## kimbo (3/10/14)

Andre said:


> I would not risk it.



So the search starts for a glass tank for the rose


----------



## hands (8/10/14)

other than tobacco i have tried the following with good results.

espresso coffee beans lightly crushed. steeping some coffee ejuice don't know how it taste just yet

vanilla powder. this come out very strong

rooibos tea. lovely rooibos taste

whole cinnamon. taste like cinnamon

all soaked in pg. i gave them a hot ultrasonic bath for 2h then just let them cold soak for a week. the ultrasonic and heat is not necessary but it speeds up the process.

i tried some cocoa powder but it does not smell like chocolate and has a more earthy smell. it says pure "alkalised" cocoa on the tin. if anyone has a better idea to get some chocolate tasting extract let me know plz.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/8/19)

Leaving this here - 

Join Theo, Rudi & Guy in a discussion to uncover the mysteries and magic surrounding NET's

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------

